# Newbies pb flattie!



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

I was fishing the ohio river on a buddy's dock. Using 7inch creek chubs. Caught around 9:20 boy was I pumped not only my personal best but my second flattie of the year. What a great way to start the season. 27.4pounds thanks all ogf member for the great help and tips.


















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice fish! What kind of hook do you use for your chubs and where do u hook them if u don't mind me asking.


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

MuskieManOhio said:


> Nice fish! What kind of hook do you use for your chubs and where do u hook them if u don't mind me asking.



Thanks. If I'm fishing current(river) I will use a size 7/0 octopus circle hook. If I'm fishing no current(lake/pond) I will use a 5/0 kahle hook. I just hook them through the top lip, and it works fine for me.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Great job awesome fish thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Shovelseeker (May 20, 2014)

Definitely a good fish! Hopefully I'm gonna catch one tonight!


----------



## Shovelseeker (May 20, 2014)

Was that in the main river or come out of a feeder creek?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks noob


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Shovelseeker said:


> Was that in the main river or come out of a feeder creek?



Main river


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice flat cat for sure. I bet it gave up a good fight. Sounds like u got a real nice spot to spend time targeting them too. That's a bonus!!!

Well done.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

You got one! Congrats, my personal best is the same size!! I still can't seem to break the the 30lb mark!

They're DEF biting right now! I got an 18 and a 22 past two times out! I figured the big boys would be spawning by now.


----------



## Shovelseeker (May 20, 2014)

I figured they would be spawning too. But I talked to a guide on the river yesterday and he said he's still been catching them. I'd give them another 7-10 days and they will be spawning.


----------

